# Multiple User Login's for android



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

I love my touchpad and unfortunately my GF likes it also. Since there is only 1 touchpad in this household as didn't think i really needed one but on_ce_ I got it I realized how useful it can be, I wish there was some way we can share it like we share a laptop ie having multiple user profiles, I searched high and low looking for any info and i found lots of people wishing for it but not much of anything concrete regarding implementing it. Finally i found this http://ltrconsulting...teduserprofile/

_"How to set up user profiles on Android. This allows you switch user profiles so that you can keep your email, facebook, twitter, etc., private yet allow others to share your Android tablet.
This utility creates an encrypted loopback file system for your data and cache partitions. Your original partitions are left untouched so that you have a "guest profile" for when your friends come over and find your tablet lying of the coffee table."_

Unfortunatly the info was over my head ie I wasnt really sure what exactly was done and what the effect would be on our touchpad which is a hackjob as it is. Anyway Im hoping someone who has some technical knowledge can check it out and maybe figure out if this would work for our touchpad.


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Does no one find this interesting? Can someone with some knowlege just check it out and tell me that i wont brick my touchpad if i do try this? I dont mind loosing everything and using WebOD doctor and/or CM7 reinstallatiion my worry is that il mess up the partitions enough to brick it without the possibility of fixing. If I can be asured i wont then i wouldnt mind trying myself if this doenst interest you.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I actually had the same question, but with my email. I would be good if we could password protect. I did notice on the set up screen profiles, but I haven't explored them. Let me know if you find a way to do this. Good luck.


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

You could always use app lock and only lock certain apps.


----------

